# + Tank Update ( 56k Go Take a Nap )



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Well It's been a while since I posted. So what's abetter way to get back into it then some updated tank shots?

Theres quite a few so be Patient.














































Well there it is. I'll tell you a little about my tank and it's history in a little bit, I have to go take care of some things first, so meanwhile enjoy the pics.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice P. natt


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

wow you have a very nice setup i may just have to steal it


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

excellent tank man!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nice cray mate, i want one!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wow, that was a lot of nice pics. thank goodness im not on 56 anymore.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats alot of pictures, looks good man.........


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Very cool looking tank.

If I were you I'd take out the tinfoil barbs, I have heard of them sucking the slime coating off of tankmates.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great pics and set up.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

your plants look great


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Very cool looking tank.
> 
> If I were you I'd take out the tinfoil barbs, I have heard of them sucking the slime coating off of tankmates.
> [snapback]1053952[/snapback]​


Nice aquascaping Mario.... and i never heard of the red tail tin foil barbs do this, but no worry they will soon become lunch. Mine did







used 3 of them to cycle my 113 and then i gave 2 away to friend and kept one so they can take their agression on. Lasted all but 2 days


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

very nice pics and awesome tank!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice tank man fish look happy


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice tanks, pictures are very pretty.


----------

